# quark when cutting!



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

Hate Cottage Cheese, its fuking nasty stuff.

had some quark lastnight and could handle a mouth full, just wondering how much sould one comsume on a cut.

Obv i want to use quark as a source of casein!


----------



## damerush (Sep 17, 2011)

The stuff is low in fat and low in carbs, i'd say you would need 200-300g to make it worthwhile as a protein source before bed. Around 70cals and 13g protein per 100g I think.


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

damerush said:


> The stuff is low in fat and low in carbs, i'd say you would need 200-300g to make it worthwhile as a protein source before bed.


Really that much, i was thinking a spoon or two full before i hit the sack ha


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

bump


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

What else do you want to know :confused1:


----------



## damerush (Sep 17, 2011)

Hayesy said:


> Really that much, i was thinking a spoon or two full before i hit the sack ha


210 cals and 39g of protein from 300g would be a decent intake before bed I would imagine, less if you're having a shake?


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

I'm trying to cut/diet and I eat some (250g pot) at night normally after training, mix it with a bit of protein powder for more protein! It will be fine as long as it fits in with your macro's.


----------



## damerush (Sep 17, 2011)

It would be worth trying out a few different varieties of quark, Sainsbury's taste the difference is very similar to Greek yoghurt, so very palatable. This cheap one i`m using now is just disgusting.


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

Did someone mention quark!!?!?!

Morrisons is the best IMO, really creamy so mixes well. Add some mp drops and its amazing!!! Toffee drops make it taste like muller toffee yoghurt, and the banana drops make it taste like the Ski banana yoghurts from years ago. So much you can do with it too, very versatile and tastes great whatever you do with it! 

I blooooody love the stuff!!!!!!


----------



## Fatboy80 (Feb 27, 2008)

You can add it into a shake in a blender. Or add a bit of 'options' or 'hi-lights' for flavour, mixed into a bowl


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

whats the price and nutrition stats like compared to cottage cheese. im ok with CC but never tried quark


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

Cc is much better, quark is sour :cursing:


----------



## bayman (Feb 27, 2010)

The sainsbury's stuff is the best I've tried, have to admit.

In relation to how it stacks up with CC, it's slightly higher in protein, lower in fat, carbs are about the same. I use both depending on what I'm feeling like.

I'm still amazed seeing these sort of questions from members with over 3000+ posts mind!


----------



## DoubleXL- (Feb 13, 2012)

I bought some from sainsburys last night, 82p for 250g, mixed 125g quork and 1 scoop of chocolate whey in a bowl til it looked like chocolate sauce, will be eating this most nights before bed now! 41p a day! Bargain

Worked out at like 35g protein 8g carbs 0.5g fat


----------



## damerush (Sep 17, 2011)

eezy1 said:


> whats the price and nutrition stats like compared to cottage cheese. im ok with CC but never tried quark


 Quark is about 80p for 250g and has 3g more protein per 100g roughly speaking. So not much in it price wise 20-30p cheaper than CC and maybe 6-9g a pot more protein. The taste you prefer will be the deciding factor.


----------



## ooomoo (Jan 29, 2008)

lol i thought quark was like ready brek :lol:


----------



## Guest (Apr 27, 2012)

I sometimes thin it down with milk or water. Tried the flav drops too - Nice.

I don't cut or bulk so I add various things to mine, like oats, seeds, nuts, fruit.


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

i smash a tub of the morrisons one in daily.. use it when i crave a pudding


----------



## damerush (Sep 17, 2011)

ooomoo said:


> lol i thought quark was like ready brek :lol:


 You thinking of Quaker oats?


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

Leigh L said:


> I sometimes thin it down with milk or water. Tried the flav drops too - Nice.
> 
> I don't cut or bulk so I add various things to mine, like oats, seeds, nuts, fruit.


x2 I use water to thin mine out. Was using coconut cream/goats milk but then started a weight loss faze. Bulking again now, but will keep using water. I eat a shameful amount of the stuff to due to my non meat/egg/fish eating habits atm.


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

Tesco healthy options cottage cheese and a scoop of vanilla peptide protein mixed with it before bed and if I'm feeling naughty then I'll also have some whole earth crunchy peanut butter as well


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

so for this to be any good im going to have to put away at least 200g of the stuff bear in mind its a 250g tub,

Sour as fook!


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

bayman said:


> The sainsbury's stuff is the best I've tried, have to admit.
> 
> In relation to how it stacks up with CC, it's slightly higher in protein, lower in fat, carbs are about the same. I use both depending on what I'm feeling like.
> 
> I'm still amazed seeing these sort of questions from members with over 3000+ posts mind!


i know, i just HATE cheese its vile to me, never liked the stuff.....


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

Hayesy said:


> i know, i just HATE cheese its vile to me, never liked the stuff.....


Why eat it then :confused1:


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

2004mark said:


> Why eat it then :confused1:


well just try something new, cottage cheese is horrible and taste like shat, had a spoon full of quark and thought not the best but i can handle that, but not 200 grams of the stuff...

Mite just look into getting a shake with the stuff in...

Starting my cycle soon just wanting to get a few questions etc out the way and this one one of them


----------

